# freien Applikationsserver



## Gast (21. Sep 2008)

Moin,


gibts eigentlich irgend einen Applikationsserver, wo ich meine jsp hinaufkopieren und ausprobieren kann,
sollte wenn möglich gratis sein,

schönes We noch,


----------



## winfi (21. Sep 2008)

ja da gibts den ein oder anderen...
Eigentlich sollte Google oder ein Blick auf die Inhalte des SDK auch schon helfen ;-)

z.B. den Glassfish AS einzeln https://glassfish.dev.java.net/ 
oder hier das gewünschte Rundum-Sorglos-Paket auswählen  
http://java.sun.com/javaee/downloads/index.jsp

Gruß
winfi

EDIT: Achso, die Forensuche hilft übrigens auch weitere Alternativen zu finden


----------



## Guest (22. Sep 2008)

ich dachte eher, ob es einen Server gibt, wo ich meine Applikationen ausprobieren kann,

Lokal habe ich eh den Tomcat drauf aber ich möchte es über's Internet ausprobieren,


----------



## SnooP (22. Sep 2008)

aber warum?  ... wozu möchtest du das übers internet ausprobieren? oder willst du das irgendjemandem zeigen?

Ob es was freies gibt, weiß ich nicht... wenn, dann wär's vermutlich arschlangsam... versuch lieber deine kiste im netz verfügbar zu machen. Ansonsten: wenns auf deinem server läuft, dann läufts genauso auch im netz.


----------

